# Game #3 - Cavs vs Bobcats - Nov 4th @ 7pm



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs.*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (2-0)* *vs.* *Charlotte Bobcats (0-2)*

*Date:* Saturday, November 4th, 2006 
*Where:* Charlotte Bobcats Arena - Charlotte, North Carolina
*TV:* FSOhio
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:00 PM - ET











*Starters:*






































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)

*Key Bench Players:*






























*PF:* Donyell Marshall (24)
*PG:* Damon Jones (19)
*PF:* Anderson Varejao (17)
*SG/PG:* David Wesley (4)

















*Starters:*





































*C:* Emeka Okafor (50)
*PF:* Sean May (42)
*SF:* Gerald Wallace (3)
*SG:* Raymond Felton (20)
*PG:* Brevin Knight (22)

*Key Bench Players:*






























*SF:* Adam Morrison (35)
*C:* Jake Voskuhl (43)
*SF:* Bernard Robinson (21)
*SG:* Matt Carroll (13) (picture)
*Game Notes:*


- *This is a trap game. Winning in SA means nothing if we drop this one to Charlotte. 

Lebron always seems to play well there and may have some extra motivation to do well in front of MJ. Stopping Felton's penetration will be key, and perhaps we get a look at Shannon Brown who is now on the active roster?

*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also, want to see a remarkable stat? The Cavs are shooting *55%* from the FT line this year - *WORST IN THE ENTIRE NBA*.

Atlanta 74% Orlando 75% Houston 64% Utah 83%
Boston 66% Philadelphia 79% Milwaukee 72% Washington 69%
Charlotte 60% Phoenix 85% Minnesota 81%
Chicago 69% Portland 82% New Jersey 83%
Indiana 77% Sacramento 77% New Orleans 68%
LA Clippers 78% Dallas 63% New York 76%
LA Lakers 70% Denver 74% San Antonio 61%
Memphis 70% Detroit 78% Seattle 86%
Miami 64% Golden State 66% Toronto 67%


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jordan working 'good for league'*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Jordan working 'good for league'*
> 
> Saturday, November 04, 2006
> ...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cavs have to win these types of games...and not on a last second buzzer beater either. Like hitting your free throws, these games should be freebies.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Back to Back road game in a different state, I would think we could see Shannon Brown tonight, possible tired legs by our starters.

These are the games we have to win, espially with Brezek (sp?) is out and they are starting Sean May, so either Gooden/Z should have a nice game. 

I really like Z effort against the Spurs last night contrary to what other people were posting, maybe he can put up the same effort against Okafor.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Watch out for G. Wallace. The matchup with LBJ should be interesting. I expect Hughes to have a nice game (ie. 20 pts, 6-7 assists) once again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Wallace playing? I know he was injured for a while, but I didn't know if he's back yet.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

He play last night, but that was a ugly fall by Wallace against the Pacers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This will be loss: back to back on the road against a good team. The average winning percentage on these is in the Antartic range. Will be pleasantly surprised if we win this


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> This will be loss: back to back on the road against a good team. The average winning percentage on these is in the Antartic range. Will be pleasantly surprised if we win this


I might have assumed a loss last year, too, but I really think things are different this year. I think with Hughes in the lineup, we can keep better tabs on Felton. I just don't see us losing this game. We seem more focused than we have been

And the most important thing of all - execution. We've been executing with precision on defense. That means they're understanding the defensive system. Once that understanding gets there, it's not all about effort anymore. They might not have the fresh legs they had yesterday, but I think their understanding of the defensive system will allow us to compete harder on these back to backs.

We should consider tonight just as much of a test as last night, for different reasons.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I hate the columbus bluejackets, get rid of hockey... cant even watch the Cavaliers play...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i think lebron should only play 35 minutes tonight, let him rest.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden with a nice, old school sweeping hook. Talk about shades of the 80s. =)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew Gooden has put the Sky Hook in his repetoire. Such a pretty shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Getting Gooden at a reasonable price could turn out to be our best move this summer. He has looked fabulous so far this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bron's passing is superb and Gooden is just playing really good


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The guys are looking good right now. Smart time-out by Charlotte because we were starting to feel it during that stretch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Team looking good right now. We are looking the veteran team. Pulling out a lot of the tricks.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why take Gooden out now???? We know his biggest weakness is letting himself get out of the game. Keep him involved. He was on fire.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron hitting his free throws..... looking good so far.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freaking Adelphia/Time Warner not carrying League Pass this year: guess I'll have to get the audio league pass


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freaking Adelphia/Time Warner not carrying League Pass this year: guess I'll have to get the audio league pass


Not carrying it at all? I don't know what I'd do...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Not carrying it at all? I don't know what I'd do...


 Time Warner brought them out so merger issues . Luckily the Cavs are on a ton


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley checking Morrison? Interesting.

I haven't watched Adam much in the pros (but a good bit on college). He seems like he likes to shake and settle from deep. I hope Adam doesn't get too locked into that habit (assuming he even has that habit because I'm not sure).


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

I am really liking Hughes' shooting so far. he has improved his stroke and confidence on them. his mid range J is almost money


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Hughes an All-Star this year if he keeps playing at his present level?

Okafur with 3 fouls already? nice


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Liv Tyler is at the game tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew is doing it. Man oh man!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Liv Tyler is at the game tonight.


Arwen is there? Interesting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Quiet first half for Lebron. He was so busy getting everyone else going he forgot to get himself going.

And Eric Snow is over-dribbling again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a terrible, weak call. The refs should know better than that. It didn't look like there was much contact there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not a great first half, but it seems like we're hanging in there defensively. They're still close because we're also shooting a really low percentage, and we're missing a lot more free throws than they are. 

Hopefully the run at the end of the half gave the Cavs a bit of a wake up call that they'll lose if they don't pick it up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron really needs to start getting agressive. He can't take entire games off like this. 

They don't have anyone who can guard him. Enough deferring to everyone else.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Other end of a back to back on the road and also the 3rd game in 4 nights. I'm not sure we'll have the legs to finish it off. Hopefully it's early in the season so fatigue won't kick in too bad


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Other end of a back to back on the road and also the 3rd game in 4 nights. I'm not sure we'll have the legs to finish it off. Hopefully it's early in the season so fatigue won't kick in too bad


The Bobcats are the end other end of a back to back, also. We should be more aggressive than this.

Almost everyone but Gooden is really mailing it in tonight. I'm very disappointed. This isn't the way championship teams play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was the fastest 3 seconds I've ever seen.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh.... I guess Lebron wants a day off...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Lebron is ready to take off in the 4th.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Did somebody forget to tell LeBron there was a game today? He also needs to stop kidding himself and stick to his strengths. Mid-range jump shots is the weakest part of his offensive game and that's all he's taken tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> Lebron is ready to take off the 4th.


Fixed. :curse:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Did somebody forget to tell LeBron there was a game today? He also needs to stop kidding himself and stick to his strengths. Mid-range jump shots is the weakest part of his offensive game and that's all he's taken tonight.


It's really frustrating to watch. I hate it when he does this. Mike Brown needs to tell him it's gotta stop. He's just being lazy tonight. I don't know whether he wants the rest of the team to win this game for him or something, but we aren't going to win unless he starts doing something here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Fixed. :curse:


hahahaha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gawd Wesley is awful


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can we just cut David Wesley right now?
And this is a year and a half that Damon Jones can't shoot. Cut him too.

Give their minutes to Gibson and Brown.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gawd D. Jones is also awful


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Face it we're going to have these games: any team giving signficant minutes to Snow, Wesley, AND Jones is going to be inconsistent no matter how talented the other spots are


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Brandname said:


> It's really frustrating to watch. I hate it when he does this. Mike Brown needs to tell him it's gotta stop. He's just being lazy tonight. I don't know whether he wants the rest of the team to win this game for him or something, but we aren't going to win unless he starts doing something here.


I also don't like how he's not running up the court anymore for fastbreak opportunities. It's been 3 games thus far and I'm yet to see him do it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Face it we're going to have these games: any team giving signficant minutes to Snow, Wesley, AND Jones is going to be inconsistent no matter how talented the other spots are


But our best player can't be taking entire nights off like this. 

If Lebron played with 1/3 of the spirit he played with last night, we'd be winning. But I think he wants see if he can hit jumpers 1 foot inside the 3 point line.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> It's really frustrating to watch. I hate it when he does this. Mike Brown needs to tell him it's gotta stop. He's just being lazy tonight. I don't know whether he wants the rest of the team to win this game for him or something, but we aren't going to win unless he starts doing something here.



The retarded thing is, Adam Morrison has been on him a lot of the night, and Lebron hasn't challenged him once. And we all know Adam Morrison is such a vaunted defensive stopper...

How you can challenge Duncan and Bowen one night, and let Adam Morrison off the hook the next, is baffling.

Neither Lebron or Hughes has been a big factor tonight and both were big in our wins. It's nice to get the big guys involved, but this team wins on Lebron and Larry's back. The bigs job is to rebound.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown says go inside. Damon, the first shot out of the huddle, a contested 3. He's damn lucky he made that shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow D. Jones finally picking it up


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

whats wrong with Big Z? he seems to lose it everytime hes goin up for the shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why is 'Bron on the bench?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I feel like I'm more passionate about this game than any of our players. And I'm sitting on my *** at my computer right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shouldn't we get Gooden in the game? He's been succesful


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Why is 'Bron on the bench?


Mike Brown seems dedicated to cutting Lebron's minutes to something within reason. Larry and Z are supposed to carry the team when he's out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Why is 'Bron on the bench?



Yeah, even though he doesn't care at all, he should at least feel obligated to be on the floor. Even if it's merely a formality.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

liv tyler with no makeup barfff


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uggh the Bobcats pulling away.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Larry we need you to step it up with Lebron off


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Wesley doing in the game at this point in the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron has 8 points. 


8


I don't know if I've ever been more disappointed in him over the course of an entire game like tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That last offensive possession is the first time LeBron's been aggressive all night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why don't we setup a play for Drew? He's had the most success tonight. blah


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why don't we setup a play for Drew? He's had the most success tonight. blah


 Nevermind


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Marshall man :laugh:. All he has to do is shoot wide open 3s and his FG% still sucks.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I get the disgusting feeling that Lebron is trying to get assists tonight since he's been below his average the first couple games.

God I hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ To be honest, I don't care about LeBron's points. I just want more effort. And it's obvious to the naked eye that shooting isn't LeBron's *favorite* thing to do on the court. So sometimes he actually likes not going hard. The other day against the Spurs, seeing James that wreckless and aggressive was a little strange since he usually flows more than that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Okafur is out: no shotblocking in there now have to be aggresive


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> ^ To be honest, I don't care about LeBron's points. I just want more effort. And it's obvious to the naked eye that shooting isn't LeBron's *favorite* thing to do on the court. So sometimes he actually likes not going hard. The other day against the Spurs, seeing James that wreckless and aggressive as a little strange since he usually flows more than that.


No, I don't care about his points either.

I just used it as a way of showing how little effort he's put into this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus run some plays for Gooden. Z has SEVEN TO's for heaven's sake


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We should be forcefeeding Gooden the ball blah


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ The team has like 19 combined. It's a horrible night for control.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is normally where I'd yell at Gooden for taking that shot, but at this point I'm not sure we could have gotten something better.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope we don't face more of these 2 PG lineups. We really don't have one defender who can chase around one let alone 2 all game along


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Win or lose, unacceptable performance from LeBron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh this has to be one of the worst games Lebron has ever had (high school or pros)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> liv tyler with no makeup barfff


I think she looks pretty. I'd sit with her at a basketball game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

uh oh Lebron on the ground


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully we can get this game into OT: we've fouled out close to 3 Bobcat interior defenders


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We just didn't take this game seriously. Plus most of the team looks hungover.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why did Donyell jack that 3? Drew was wide open under the basket.

Why does our team think we can shoot 3 pointers?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> We just didn't take this game seriously. Plus most of the team looks hungover.


The scene in Charlotte isn't that hot, right? If the guys partied that out of control in Charlotte, Coach Brown needs to reign them in. LOL


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's game. Nice comeback by the Bobcats.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What a terrible game: can't expect to when only one player shows up to play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well I'm going to list the players that showed up tonight:

Drew Gooden

That's it. We couldn't beat teams when only Lebron showed up, and we can't beat teams when only Gooden shows up. I don't care if it's a back to back. It's ok to play poorly. It's not ok to not care.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is this game not over?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

u know that sportscenter is gonna highlight that block may had on lebron.

horrible just horrible 2nd half for the cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I was wrong about this team, though. I thought they had the focus to come out and take care of business here. But I was completely wrong.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Although the Bobcats have also played 3 games in 4 nights, I expected this some what. Like I said road teams just don't win these games particularly after coming off another big road win. Plus if either Lebron or Larry has an off game we got no chance: we're really dependent on them as no other perimeter we have is capable of carrying us for a quarter let alone a game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Charlotte 92, Cleveland 88*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a pathetic effort. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, Lebron showed ZERO effort in this game and the rest of the team followed his lead. There is NO WAY he should be drifting through games like that, completely unacceptable. 

And Larry Hughes didn't help with his pathetic 4-12 night.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

3 buckets in 4 quarters for the King of the NBA? Unacceptable, the Cavs aren't good enough to keep underestimating teams. Might as well just lose to the Spurs if you're going to lose to the Bobcats.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Dammit only Gooden showed up. I don't know if LBJ hungover after that game in SA, but man, he sure looked horrible tonight.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, this game looks bad from the boxscore and from the way you guys are describing it, it seems it was more of a lack of effort. We follow up a great win with a horrible lost, we someone's gotta shape this team up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well we've got Atlanta next, and they tend to play us well. Wouldn't be shocked if we didn't show up for that game either. Especially with Chicago coming in on Thursday.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I caught some of this on DVR and don't really understand what was going on with LBJ. Personal problems or what? Marriage recently? That was just, uh, freaking weird.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He usually has his best games though when there are personal problems.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Cavs forget to play while Bobcats win*
> 
> *Even LeBron has a bad night as team lacks effort at Charlotte*
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15935372.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Games like these seriously make you wonder about gambling and sports


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Games like these seriously make you wonder about gambling and sports


This is what I was thinking but didn't want to say.

It's hard to believe James would go until 2 mins left in the 4th qtr to take a shot? The whole game was kind of surreal in his lack of activity - was he trying to make a point to someone in the coaching staff? 

Game is over but....it def raises some questions.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is what I was thinking but didn't want to say.
> 
> It's hard to believe James would go until 2 mins left in the 4th qtr to take a shot? The whole game was kind of surreal in his lack of activity - was he trying to make a point to someone in the coaching staff?
> 
> Game is over but....it def raises some questions.


 Like I said in the other thread it's still probably still fatigue. 3rd game in 4 nights for a game who really didn't have the offseason off. The Hornets also were playing a back to back but they were at home which makes a big difference


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, at least he made his free throws this game, if their is anything positive about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now you guys are accusing Lebron of throwing the game? Good grief.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Now you guys are accusing Lebron of throwing the game? Good grief.


 I'm not accusing him of anything. This is a message board and it was a stream of consciousness thought. If you look at my other posts I clearly state it was fatigue and a road game after a huge win more then anything else


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's such a serious accusation though, I don't think it's fair to just throw it off the top like that. You might as well toss in a steroid accusation too. Guys have bad games. Jordan had off nights where he never fully got into the game. He had games like this last year and the year before. Nobody plays a perfect game for 82 games. The rebounding numbers and free throw numbers do kind of point to that there was actually more effort there than was visible to the naked eye. I think it was more not getting into rhythm than anything. He tried to turn it on in the fourth, and just didn't have it.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

This next game vs the Hawks should be interesting. If Lebron has just a so-so game, then I'm concerned. If he completely goes off, then we know he was also embarrassed by his last so called effort. (I also hope its a Cavs blowout so I can see Shannon Brown get some run.)

The odd thing is, usually in the past, when James was "tired" he'd just start jacking up 3's. This game, he didn't even do that... no drives, no jumpers, no effort. And Hughes looked tired too. For only the 3rd game of the season, and the first back-to-back (even with a late arrival time) it seems a little early for fatigue to be such a factor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It's such a serious accusation though, I don't think it's fair to just throw it off the top like that. You might as well toss in a steroid accusation too. Guys have bad games. Jordan had off nights where he never fully got into the game. He had games like this last year and the year before. Nobody plays a perfect game for 82 games. The rebounding numbers and free throw numbers do kind of point to that there was actually more effort there than was visible to the naked eye. I think it was more not getting into rhythm than anything. He tried to turn it on in the fourth, and just didn't have it.


 Like it or not gambling is huge part of sports in the US: one reason why football is the biggest sport in the US is it's perfectly set up for people to gamble.

If I honestly believe Lebron was delibrately not playing well I have no problems openly comign out and saying it. Particularly with my history, I have defended him through thick and thin. For example, last year people tried to lump his and Kobe's final game 7's performance which was and is complete nonsense. But talking about one's impression is part of the free flow of information and ideas. The best way to knock out rumors is not by trying to let people to keep inside random thoughts but by having them out in the open for people to dissect. i.e. let people see the lack of anything in neo-nazism instead of forcing underground where it can make a life of it's own


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Like it or not gambling is huge part of sports in the US: one reason why football is the biggest sport in the US is it's perfectly set up for people to gamble.
> 
> If I honestly believe Lebron was delibrately not playing well I have no problems openly comign out and saying it. Particularly with my history, I have defended him through thick and thin. For example, last year people tried to lump his and Kobe's final game 7's performance which was and is complete nonsense. But talking about one's impression is part of the free flow of information and ideas. The best way to knock out rumors is not by trying to let people to keep inside random thoughts but by having them out in the open for people to dissect. i.e. let people see the lack of anything in neo-nazism instead of forcing underground where it can make a life of it's own


I'm with Pioneer10 on this one. I don't think it's fair to say that we can't question Lebron's heart now and then praise him in the future when he carries the team. I think it's good for us fans to criticize him when he deserves criticism and praise him when he deserves praise. It's not all-or-nothing. It keeps things honest among us fans. With a performance like Friday, it seemed like something was up. And there's nothing wrong with speculation, as long as it is specified and treated as such.

Having said that, I don't think he deliberately tanked the game for gambling or any other purpose. But I do think he didn't give any discernible effort. 

I don't think it's a super serious accusation to suggest possible reasons for Lebron's performance. It's not like people are saying that they truly think he tanked the game. Just that something was up, and it makes you wonder why. 

I think all of who post here regularly have a lot of faith in Lebron. I see all of us defending him constantly here and on the general board. And the game Friday really bothered most of us. I don't think there's anything wrong with questioning his effort whenever his effort is questionable (that sounded kind of dumb, but you know what I mean).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And to reitterate I think we are going overboard to say he gave no effort at all. In comparison to how he played against the Spurs the night before, maybe so. But honestly, he was flirting with a triple double, and he took the second most shots on the team after Gooden. And Gooden took the most shots of anyone on the floor for either team.

And he got to the line 10 times.

And he was putting effort into his defense.

He just never got into the flow of the game, but to say he didn't try to win would be a bit absurd. Look at those final two minutes of the game. Lebron started attacking the basket and getting to the line then. It was like "whoa, we might lose this game" because in all fairness, the team played like the win was a foregone conclusion for most of the night, since they played from ahead.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

5-6 of those FT's came when the game was effectively out fo our hands from what I recall.

Again, I doubt Lebron will have another bad game like this the rest of the season. But as Brandname was pointing this was just _odd._ He didn't jack a bunch of bad 3's which he does when he's tired/frustrated, didn't attack, etc. Another way to frame it, I guess when you reach a level of play like Lebron it's just hard to swallow when he shows weakness. I.e. imagine Gary Kasparov not only losing badly but when behind looking disinterested when paying a new chess master (Morrison)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> 5-6 of those FT's came when the game was effectively out fo our hands from what I recall.
> 
> Again, I doubt Lebron will have another bad game like this the rest of the season. But as Brandname was pointing this was just _odd._ He didn't jack a bunch of bad 3's which he does when he's tired/frustrated, didn't attack, etc. Another way to frame it, I guess when you reach a level of play like Lebron it's just hard to swallow when he shows weakness. I.e. imagine Gary Kasparov not only losing badly but looking interested when paying a new chess master (Morrison)


Haha, I never thought I'd see a Garry Kasparov analogy here on BBB.net. I like it.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> 5-6 of those FT's came when the game was effectively out fo our hands from what I recall.
> 
> Again, I doubt Lebron will have another bad game like this the rest of the season. But as Brandname was pointing this was just _odd._ He didn't jack a bunch of bad 3's which he does when he's tired/frustrated, didn't attack, etc. Another way to frame it, I guess when you reach a level of play like Lebron it's just hard to swallow when he shows weakness. I.e. imagine Gary Kasparov not only losing badly but when behind looking disinterested when paying a new chess master (Morrison)


Or maybe he has grown and realized chucking 3s isn't going to get him into the game. Maybe he realized attacking the basket would help him get into the game more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Or maybe he has grown and realized chucking 3s isn't going to get him into the game. Maybe he realized attacking the basket would help him get into the game more.


Except he wasn't attacking the basket at all.


----------

